# AARRGH Andriod Tablets!!!



## minimadgriff

So I am still undecided on Tablets after going back into Best Buy, it is definately between the Galaxy Tab 10.1 and Asus EEE Transformer but I have no idea which one to get. 

Both have almost identical tech specs, on paper the Asus has the best spec screen but to look at the Samsung screen looks more vibrant and has brighter colours. 

Both have the same size screen but the Samsung is much more compact and nicer to look at. 

Asus when using it is slightly quicker, Galaxy has abit of lag. 

Asus has more ports on it and has a micro sd card slot plus it has the detachable keyboard. The Galaxy can also have a keyboard too. 

Galaxy is £400 and Asus is £300. 

Oh I just don't know!!!! :wall: :wall: :wall:

Anyone care to help sway me either way?


----------



## bigmc

Which one feels better to use?


----------



## kempe

Blackberry playbook I love mine when I brought mine it was £400 now its £250 

I know its not android but a great tablet :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

kempe said:


> Blackberry playbook I love mine when I brought mine it was £400 now its £250
> 
> I know its not android but a great tablet :thumb:


£80 trade in on the too!

To the OP at £400 an ipad is best option but like me you probably know that and still buy android:thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron

Just a heads up don't get it from best buy this weekend! They are launching the closing down sale on Monday online! Plus the Samsung shares a lot of components from the iPad hence why they are being sued at the moment!


----------



## Posambique

I'm personally between Motorola Xoom & Samsing galaxy tab 10.1

Xoom about 300e and Galaxy Tab around 400e
I think I'll go for Xoom as it's so much cheaper,
and the only downsides I can find are weight and screen.

And the screen is good IMO just not as good as in Galaxy Tab etc.
The weight doesn't concern me that much because I will rest it against my a table or something anyway. I'm not going to use it that much while standing.

Xoom feels better in hand (I know it sounds crazy but I think Galaxy Tab is too skinny). It has Mini-HDMI, Mini-USB, SD-card slot, better speakers, it's way cheaper, Motorola = Google which can't be bad. And I don't actually like any of the things Samsung has added to the tablet.

I hate the Print Screen quick button in Galaxy Tab, I keep pressing it all the time.

P.S. I'm still open to hear different opinions


----------



## minimadgriff

bigmc said:


> Which one feels better to use?


Ermm, both :lol: It's difficult because you can't really have long enough to use them



kempe said:


> Blackberry playbook I love mine when I brought mine it was £400 now its £250
> 
> I know its not android but a great tablet :thumb:


Did look at those but got to be Android:thumb:



Brazo said:


> £80 trade in on the too!
> 
> To the OP at £400 an ipad is best option but like me you probably know that and still buy android:thumb:


Definately don't want anything Apple as I don't like the OS or the fact you can't customise it, Apples way is the only way, plus I hate I-tunes with a passion but this isn't an Apple bashing or bigging up Apple thread as they are not even in the running 



bigmcclarron said:


> Just a heads up don't get it from best buy this weekend! They are launching the closing down sale on Monday online! Plus the Samsung shares a lot of components from the iPad hence why they are being sued at the moment!


Spotted that last night but the crafty gits have removed all the tablets from their website, so I recon they will be shifting the tablets through Carphone Warehouse. Have to see if they have any instore on Monday. I want to buy two tablets, so hope they will do me a good deal.


----------



## Brazo

I've just bought an odd device, Samsung galaxy note, its a 5.3 inch mini tablet and phone combined.

To be honest it does neither brilliantly but it saves carrying two devices and its the fastest thing on market by some margin!


----------



## bigmcclarron

Have you considered the Sony tab yet? I have to visit loads of Sony centres due to my job and I play with these all the time and I have to say I really like it!


----------



## mercury

I too am a bit undecided about which to buy.

Have a look at this link

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/11/09/review_roundup_ten_high_end_android_tablets/

I like the Xoom most,was the cheapest last week but now it's the Asus

I've got from now till the new year sales to decide so will wait and see what the best deals are.

IMO they're all pretty good for what I'll be using it for so lowest price wins for me:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Brazo said:


> I've just bought an odd device, Samsung galaxy note, its a 5.3 inch mini tablet and phone combined.
> 
> To be honest it does neither brilliantly but it saves carrying two devices and its the fastest thing on market by some margin!


:lol: @ doing Neither brilliantly. I have seen those and they are pretty big for a phone.



bigmcclarron said:


> Have you considered the Sony tab yet? I have to visit loads of Sony centres due to my job and I play with these all the time and I have to say I really like it!


I didn't realise they done one and I love Sony products.



mercury said:


> I too am a bit undecided about which to buy.
> 
> Have a look at this link
> 
> http://www.reghardware.com/2011/11/09/review_roundup_ten_high_end_android_tablets/
> 
> I like the Xoom most,was the cheapest last week but now it's the Asus
> 
> I've got from now till the new year sales to decide so will wait and see what the best deals are.
> 
> IMO they're all pretty good for what I'll be using it for so lowest price wins for me:thumb:


The Asus now it has dropped in price is a real bargin now, the thing that is holding the Samsung in with a chance is the screen! Thanks for the Link.


----------



## dsolds

Samsung make a lot of hardware for Apple. Just look at the ultra thin and light Samsung notebook; shape seem familiar?

On the basis of that I would always go with Samsung. Lovely hardware but without a Jobsian OS telling me what I can or can't do.


----------



## mercury

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: @ doing Neither brilliantly. I have seen those and they are pretty big for a phone.
> 
> I didn't realise they done one and I love Sony products.
> 
> The Asus now it has dropped in price is a real bargin now, the thing that is holding the Samsung in with a chance is the screen! Thanks for the Link.


Agreed on the samsung screen :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

The Sony one looks good and runs Android but a smaller screen than the Samsung and Asus. Now, off I go to watch videos and read reviews.


----------



## minimadgriff

dsolds said:


> Samsung make a lot of hardware for Apple. Just look at the ultra thin and light Samsung notebook; shape seem familiar?
> 
> On the basis of that I would always go with Samsung. Lovely hardware but without a Jobsian OS telling me what I can or can't do.


Somone else has just told me the same thing. :thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron

minimadgriff said:


> Somone else has just told me the same thing. :thumb:


Pop into Sony centre in lakeside, they are good guys and honest, there is a guy in there who's name I have totally forgot, but he is a big chap that always wears a black blazer, he will do you a deal. The Sony one really ain't that bad! It seems to review well as well


----------



## BoroDave74

Asus now £280 at Amazon. 
Try them all and go with what works best for your needs, sky go etc. If cost is the primary factor buy a Vega  vegacomb installed full market, lovely for the price. Saved enough over an I pad to buy a ps3 too.


----------



## Matt197

Go for the Tab, I almost sent my iPad 2 back and got one, if I was buying another tablet then that's what I would get.

You can also buy an adapter so you can use USB and SD


----------



## Matt.

Ben, I bet you go for the Samsung. Ryan off here has just bought one.

What size is the Samsung? Is there an option to add extra memory?


----------



## davidlewis26

This might make your mind up mate there is only a few hours left i got mine this morning the blackberry playbook £250 on currys website go via quidco and get a further £100 of so your only paying £150 which is a great deal

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/blackberry-playbook-16gb-currys-249-100-quidco-1071243


----------



## minimadgriff

davidlewis26 said:


> This might make your mind up mate there is only a few hours left i got mine this morning the blackberry playbook £250 on currys website go via quidco and get a further £100 of so your only paying £150 which is a great deal
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/blackberry-playbook-16gb-currys-249-100-quidco-1071243


Thanks for the heads up but I really need a whole 10" in my hands.  :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Quite fancy a tab my self but not an ipad far too much money for what they are like yourself undecided what to get but will wait till the sales.


----------



## Grizzle

davidlewis26 said:


> This might make your mind up mate there is only a few hours left i got mine this morning the blackberry playbook £250 on currys website go via quidco and get a further £100 of so your only paying £150 which is a great deal
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/blackberry-playbook-16gb-currys-249-100-quidco-1071243


How long will it take for the £100 to be sent to you though?


----------



## davidlewis26

Grizzle said:


> How long will it take for the £100 to be sent to you though?


7 - 90 days


----------



## Grizzle

ahh right, i have a quidco account never used it though lol


----------



## Matt.

Hmm, if the Playbook was 10" i'd have it in a flash.

Grizzle ya big softe', iPad 2 is £368? at Tesco.


----------



## Grizzle

Matt. said:


> Hmm, if the Playbook was 10" i'd have it in a flash.
> 
> Grizzle ya big softe', iPad 2 is £368? at Tesco.


iPad is still to expensive for something that doesnt play flash and a break from the norm in that everyone has one


----------



## Matt.

True!


----------



## minimadgriff

So after posting this thread I am still none the wiser :lol:

The Asus is even more appealing now that is has gone down to £280! £120 cheaper than the Galaxy and the Galaxy definately isn't £120 better!


----------



## Matt.

Whats Honeycomb?


----------



## Th3Doctor

Grizzle said:


> iPad is still to expensive for something that doesnt play flash and a break from the norm in that everyone has one


Lol keep up! Flash really doesn't matter any more for mobile devices. Any time an android device crashes it's usually to do with flash. HTML5 FTW!! Wish Steve could have seen his prediction come to pass before he did

http://mobile.theverge.com/2011/11/...lash-player-for-mobile-says-html5-is-the-best


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> Whats Honeycomb?


It is the name of the current Android software :thumb: Take a look at the pictures on Google of their Head Office.


----------



## Matt.

So it is Android 3.2?


----------



## Matt.

Google Head Office?


----------



## Grizzle

Th3Doctor said:


> Lol keep up! Flash really doesn't matter any more for mobile devices. Any time an android device crashes it's usually to do with flash. HTML5 FTW!! Wish Steve could have seen his prediction come to pass before he did
> 
> http://mobile.theverge.com/2011/11/...lash-player-for-mobile-says-html5-is-the-best


Keep up...of course it matters...otherwise Adobe would be killing it off completely but they are keeping it for the desktops.
Oh and one other thing

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Applicatio...-Prepare-Flash-for-Ice-Cream-Sandwich-580807/


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> Google Head Office?


No, use google to look at Androids head office :thumb:


----------



## mercury

With the Asus down to £280 what's the chances of a price war between the tablet manufacturers before Christmas?

Was looking to spend no more than £350 but maybe knock a hundred quid off that? 

Hope so!


----------



## Th3Doctor

Grizzle said:


> Keep up...of course it matters...otherwise Adobe would be killing it off completely but they are keeping it for the desktops.
> Oh and one other thing
> 
> http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Applicatio...-Prepare-Flash-for-Ice-Cream-Sandwich-580807/


Yes flash is staying for desktops (for the time being) but that's of little to no importants where mobile devices are concerned - It used to be such a big deal to the android fanboys that "we have flash na na na na" after ice cream sandwich (stupid name) that's it, all devices will run the same HTML 5 and going forward will mean less and less. I just use iPhone, iPad and iMac just because I love good design and things that work. And have never missed not having flash and have never understood what the big deal about it was.


----------



## steve from wath

have alook at these

got wife one for crimbo

got the kindle app on it and getting books from amazon store for it as well

great tab at a resonable price

why pay more????

http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk...o_Internet_Tablet_with_10.1__Screen.4697.html


----------



## Grizzle

steve from wath said:


> have alook at these
> 
> got wife one for crimbo
> 
> got the kindle app on it and getting books from amazon store for it as well
> 
> great tab at a resonable price
> 
> why pay more????
> 
> http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk...o_Internet_Tablet_with_10.1__Screen.4697.html


i was looking at that but was told the screen was poor.


----------



## Dizzle77

Grizzle said:


> Keep up...of course it matters...otherwise Adobe would be killing it off completely but they are keeping it for the desktops.
> Oh and one other thing
> 
> http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Applicatio...-Prepare-Flash-for-Ice-Cream-Sandwich-580807/


To be honest, I use a plugin that disables flash on the browser for my macbook pro as it just drains the battery quicker. If I need to use flash content on certain pages, I just click on the content to enable it.

Also Apple are not really 'keeping it for the desktops'. New versions of OSX no longer come with Flash pre-installed. You need to go to Adobe site to download and install it yourself.

The fact is that Flash is a drain on power, especially in mobile devices. Saying that though, it may have been a better idea to give users a choice whether to enable it or not.


----------



## John757

We bought the Galaxy 10.1 over in Canada for just over £300. I've used the Asus tab aswell and tbh if there's a £100 difference, I'd go for the Asus time and time again as it's certainly not £100 worth of difference... I think the development scene on XDA Developers may be bigger as well for the Asus, if thats your thing anyway.


----------



## minimadgriff

John757 said:


> We bought the Galaxy 10.1 over in Canada for just over £300. I've used the Asus tab aswell and tbh if there's a £100 difference, I'd go for the Asus time and time again as it's certainly not £100 worth of difference... I think the development scene on XDA Developers may be bigger as well for the Asus, if thats your thing anyway.


Thanks John. If they were both £300 which one would you go for?


----------



## cleancar

got a link to the asus in amazon for £280 ? I cant find it for that price ?

I too am really struggling to decide , i only want to spend £250 ish

Im still hankering after the new Archos 101 G9 10" screen

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/27056...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:27056572|prd:27056572


----------



## minimadgriff

cleancar said:


> got a link to the asus in amazon for £280 ? I cant find it for that price ?
> 
> I too am really struggling to decide , i only want to spend £250 ish
> 
> Im still hankering after the new Archos 101 G9 10" screen
> 
> http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/27056...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:27056572|prd:27056572


I couldn't find it today either! Price has jumped up to over £320 from £280, even though the current RRP is £299.99


----------



## minimadgriff

Play have it for £290

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3229/2...droid-Tablet-PC/Product.html?searchtype=genre


----------



## cleancar

thats a good price , within a week i have gone from wanting to spend £150 up to £250 now im looing at the asus! @ £290 ish

Fed up with looking at them all to be honest !! , must decide this week tho


----------



## RP Stevie

I've ordered an Asus Transformer for the missus for Christmas. Intended to wait for the Prime but not looking like it will be out for Christmas and I didn't want to run the risk of running out of stock.

Stevie


----------



## steve from wath

Grizzle said:


> i was looking at that but was told the screen was poor.


well looks ok to me nice and bright
does what it says on the tin


----------



## Grizzle

steve from wath said:


> well looks ok to me nice and bright
> does what it says on the tin


Cheers for that :thumb:

I love the 101 G9 version


----------



## minimadgriff

Curry's was my choice of venue for more Tablet playing this evening and I think I have finally come to a decision! 

Pretty sure it is going to be the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1! 

Performence wise the Asus and Samsung are on par but there is no getting away from the superb Samsung screen! It is so much more vibrant and bold, the Asus just looks dull/dark even on the highest setting. Screen quality is very important to me. 

Yes the Asus is more expandable with extra memory slots and HDMi, but you can purchase adapters for the Samsung to plug USB, memory cards and HDMi into, so all is not lost. Also had ago on the Samsung with the keyboard dock and was amazed how nice it was to use! Easier and nicer to use than a notebook, which I hate using. 

The Samsung is much nicer looking, also feels/looks better quality too. 

No denying the Asus is a quality tablet but the Samsung is the one for me. 

p.s Good job was wasn't looking/trying out anything dodgey on the Galaxy Tab! Was playing on it for a while and didn't realise it was hooked up to a 26" TV! :lol: :lol: Could have been


----------



## Matt.

I'm going to get a Archos 101 for my 2 year old daughter.

Then a toss up between the Samsung or iPad.


----------



## Matt.

You sorted out any extra memory yet Ben?

I nearly bought a Sandisk MicroSDHC 16GB Class4. If it was a class 10 I would of bought it.


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> You sorted out any extra memory yet Ben?
> 
> I nearly bought a Sandisk MicroSDHC 16GB Class4. If it was a class 10 I would of bought it.


The Galaxy Tab needs a SD card reader port plugged into the bottom, not really pratical for leaving in, guess it is only used for transffering pictures on to the Tab.

On the right of this picture










Im sure 16GB internal memory will be enough for my needs.


----------



## John757

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks John. If they were both £300 which one would you go for?


The Galaxy probably because of the screen.


----------



## Matt.

Ben, I need you help. 

Is the Asus really worth more than a Archos?

It's for my daughter to basically watch films on. 

Currys are offering a £50 discount until the 4th. So it makes the Asus £249


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> Ben, I need you help.
> 
> Is the Asus really worth more than a Archos?
> 
> It's for my daughter to basically watch films on.
> 
> Currys are offering a £50 discount until the 4th. So it makes the Asus £249


from the time I have spent playing with them, I would say so. At 250 i might even go back to the Asus!


----------



## Matt.

Have you got the app? Its called Xmas Deals.

Open the cracker at the date and it's £50 off any tablets except the iPad I think.

What about docks for the Asus? Did you look into that? Also, external memory? Does it have a sd slot?


----------



## Matt.

It's wither he Asus for £250 or the Archos for £130

She is only 2. :lol: Now is it worth the extra?


----------



## cleancar

matt i'm at the same dilema as you 

archos 101 £150 
archos 101 g9 £250
now asus epad £250 with currys voucher , think im going for the eee pad if i can get the deal as it gets far better reviews than the archos

If its for a 2 year old however i would just get the cheaper archos 101

to get the £50 off only problem is with that currys deal is i need an android phone to download an app and i havent got an android phone !!

help ! can anyone download the app for me and get the bar code ?


----------



## cleancar

found a screenshot of the voucher , do you think i can just take a picture of this on my non andriod phone and walk into the store to get my discount ? , cant see them 
being ar$ed ?

http://www.hotukdeals.com/freebies/voucher-currys-pcw-everyday-1077773

voucher is bottom of this link


----------



## cleancar

No ones got any stock of the Eee pad in all major citys ?!! whats going on !!


----------



## Matt.

I have the bar code, but I'm not sure if it's one bar code for everyone or if everyone gets a different one. 

The Archos is £130 with code.


----------



## Matt.

Ask the checkout to manually type it in.


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> Have you got the app? Its called Xmas Deals.
> 
> Open the cracker at the date and it's £50 off any tablets except the iPad I think.
> 
> What about docks for the Asus? Did you look into that? Also, external memory? Does it have a sd slot?


Aey? App for discounts? I need this!

Asus has probably the greatest dock!

A proper Key board, which has ports on it and makes the tablet last about 16 hours!



















The Asus does have a memory car slot, so is expandable.



Matt. said:


> It's wither he Asus for £250 or the Archos for £130
> 
> She is only 2. :lol: Now is it worth the extra?


is it really for her though??? :wave:

Currys have 10% off, so can I use that and the £50 off deal???


----------



## Grizzle

Bar-code is unique.


----------



## Matt.

Ben, it would be for her as I was thinking of getting another for me. Or do I get the Asus and make sure she looks after it and I use it?

Is that the only dock for the Asus? I would only need something that makes it stand up.

Go to App Store and download Xmas Deals. 

It's for Currys and PC World only.


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> Ben, it would be for her as I was thinking of getting another for me. Or do I get the Asus and make sure she looks after it and I use it?
> 
> Is that the only dock for the Asus? I would only need something that makes it stand up.
> 
> Go to App Store and download Xmas Deals.
> 
> It's for Currys and PC World only.


I don't know much about kids other than I used to be one but can a 2 year old be trusted with a £250 tablet? :lol: :lol:

I havn't come across any other docks, but they do stands on Amazon or cases that turn into stands.

I am off to Currys after work if the traffic isn't too bad. Thanks for the heads up on the App Matt, that is going to come in handy.


----------



## Matt.

Are you taking the Samsung back then? 

If the Asus was £250 when you bought the Samsung, which would you of gone for?


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> Are you taking the Samsung back then?
> 
> If the Asus was £250 when you bought the Samsung, which would you of gone for?


I havn't got it yet, only said the other day that I had decided I was going for the Samsung. Purely going for it for the screen quality.

Going to purchase the Samsung today with the barcode :thumb:

I know it is £100 difference in price, and the Asus is more exspandable but screen quality is really more important to me. If the Screen on the Asus was abit more vibrant I would have the Asus without a doubt.


----------



## RP Stevie

Typical - a £50 voucher a few days after I buy one for the missus!

Stevie


----------



## Matt.

Ooo, I thought you already had it sorry. 

I think I'm going for the Asus now. It's only going to get battered.

Have you got the App? Presumably you got it yesterday?


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> Ooo, I thought you already had it sorry.
> 
> I think I'm going for the Asus now. It's only going to get battered.
> 
> Have you got the App? Presumably you got it yesterday?


I got the App yesterday after you mentioned  It forced my hand to go out and get it.


----------



## Matt.

I'm glad you got it because you can't open previous days.

Enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> I'm glad you got it because you can't open previous days.
> 
> Enjoy. :thumb:


:thumb: I did try to open number one and it wouldn't open. Glad you mentioned it! Fortunately "Daddy" :lol: asked this morning if I would like him to pay towards it for Christmas. So with that and the voucher my Galaxy Tab is costing me £90. Result!


----------



## Matt.

There have been reports the staff think its fake if it doesn't scan. 

As I said before, get them to type it in. 

Let me know how you get on. What time you going?


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> There have been reports the staff think its fake if it doesn't scan.
> 
> As I said before, get them to type it in.
> 
> Let me know how you get on. What time you going?


Finish work at 4 but then doing some work on the other halfs car so probably about 6pm. Hopefully I will let you know via posting on my new Tab :lol: The deal expires tomorrow, so need to get it done today.


----------



## Matt.

I wanted you to go first so I don't look silly :lol:

Have you reserved one? There isn't any Asus local. I'm hoping they'll have some if I go in.


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> I wanted you to go first so I don't look silly :lol:
> 
> Have you reserved one? There isn't any Asus local. I'm hoping they'll have some if I go in.


:lol: I am going in and asking for a a free dock and adapters with it too! Love a good a deal!


----------



## Matt.

Why is that the offer?


----------



## Matt.

Im really struggling to get a Asus


----------



## minimadgriff

Bens SWMBO here. He's just rang me and asked me to post on his behalf. He's in PC World and the code worked! 

Apparently the staff were unsure if the app was legit but it worked.


----------



## cleancar

I havent got an android phone , are the codes defo unique ? i.e if i use the one on the link i posted will it work ? ideally want to go tomoz to get one.

Either that or can any of the DW pose download the free app on their phone and pm a pic of the barcode please ?!!

really want the £50 off and going for the asus now if anyone has got stock !!


----------



## Matt.

No where has the Asus except Inverness or Lincoln. 

Im really unhappy. I have been trying to get one all day. 

I don't really want to spend much more as it's going to get hammerd!

As for the code, the last PC World I went into were really helpfull. 

The manager said he had a code from a App which takes £50 off. Turned out to be the same thing I already had. 

He wanted to sell me the Asus with the dock at £350.


----------



## cleancar

thats a real bummer nothing more frustrating when they have no stock , as the £50 expires tomoz cant you pay tommorow and get them to order you one in so you get the saving ?


----------



## Matt.

Nope. None in the warehouse. Its a clearance item now.


----------



## minimadgriff

Thats a shame Matt. If I was at work tomorrow I would have checked the stores around Lakeside for and you could of sent me the code.

I am home now and posting from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1. The people in PC World were clueless about the app offer and thought it was a fake, was very amusing when it went through.

Good luck Matt, hope you find one. Can you not pay for it in your local store and then they get one from another store for you.


----------



## Matt.

The guy said he couldn't transfer it. 

One guy said he thought he had one without the charger. As long as it was new I would of had it for a small discount. But he was wrong! 

I dont really fancy the Archos after checking them out this morning. I can't justify spending the extra for a Samsung.

I'm really pee'd off!!


----------



## mercury

Got an Acer Iconia A500 32GB for £250 today with the app :thumb:

Went for the Transformer but no stock,the barcode wouldn't scan or couldn't be entered manually but staff were aware of the offer so gave me "manager's" 50 quid discount....result,thanks Matt for letting us know about the app :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

No probs.

Ben, what did you think to the Acer?


----------



## minimadgriff

Matt. said:


> No probs.
> 
> Ben, what did you think to the Acer?


Can't remember that one Mark. Sorry.

Got to take my new tab back on Monday. There is a black spec behind the screen, which is very annoying.


----------



## Matt.

Sorry to hear that Ben.

Looks like I'm going to have to miss out and hope the Asus comes down in price elsewhere.


----------



## Posambique

I just realized that I will be using the tablet almost all the time in a case.

How nice would the Galaxy Tab (10.1 Wifi 16gb) feel in it's case. So light and slim...
But then again for same money a Xoom (with 3G, 32gb, SD card slot, HDMI, USB) is better value IMO. BTW Wasn't Sandwich already promised for Xoom?

****, I can't decide!


----------



## Matt.

Type into Google - ICS confirmation for Tablets.

Brings a list of all tablets that's getting the ICS


----------



## Matt.

Thought it was my lucky day. On the phone for 15 mins to be then told its already been reserved and they have to pick it up by the end of today.


----------



## cleancar

think i have given up getting one this side of xmas


----------



## Matt.

I think Amazon will be the place to watch now.


----------



## minimadgriff

Not 100% impressed with this £400 tablet so far. First the spec of dirt and now I notice the screen has newtons ring effect, which is like an oil slick under the screen. Had a search on google and its a common problem. Also had the browser crash afew times. 

Going to get it replaced tomorrow but if the next one is the same I shall be getting a refund.

Other than that it is nice to use and pretty quick but for the money it cost, I want it spot on.


----------



## Matt.

Surprised to hear that Ben. 

If the next one is the same then which are you going for?


----------



## minimadgriff

I'm not sure to be honest, the screen on the Asus has really put me off. I had this one and the Asus next to each other yesterday and the difference was even more obvious. I don't even think the new Prime has a screen as vibrant as the Samsung. Hopefully the replacement will be ok, if not I will probably opt for a refund.


----------



## minimadgriff

<----- my not impressed face. 

Took the one back that I got on Saturday and it was exchanged for a new one. I get home tonight and this one has dirt under the screen too. No doubt it will have Newtons rings once it gets hot too.

So what do I do now? Try again or give up and get a refund? I thought being made by Samsung it would be a quality made product but something as simple as dirt under the screen shows a major lack of Q.C. 

Am I expecting too much?


----------



## Matt.

Your not expecting too much out of something that's £400 Ben.

It should be spot on! If it was an Archos then yes I would expect little niggles.

Is an iPad totally out of the question?


----------



## minimadgriff

Also add the fact the browser crashed 6 times yesterday and twice in 15 minutes on the new one.

I would rather go without than have an ipad to be honest Matt. Apple products do nothing for me.


----------



## Matt.

What about waiting for the Prime?


----------



## minimadgriff

From the reviews I have seen the screen still isn't as good as the Samsung.


----------



## Matt.

I'm a bit upset now.

Just checked and Lincoln have one in. Obviously the sore loser that reserved it didn't pick it up by last night. What a shame because that voucher ended yesterday.


----------



## Matt.

Just checked Currys and there is one in Newark too. Even closer to where I was working!

Why do people reserve things then change their minds.


----------



## Matt.

If you do take it back and don't buy another, if they honour the voucher elsewhere you know where I am. :wave:

Hope you manage to get a decent one though. :thumb:


----------



## Posambique

I've decided to go for the Xoom (32gb, WiFi + 3G).


----------



## minimadgriff

Mine goes back for a refund in just over an hour and I can't say I am overly bothered. I think I might prefer using a laptop!


----------



## Matt.

Its gets worse for me. The Asus is back up to £350.

I only want it for my daughter to watch films on but im definitly not having the Archos. 

I would of paid £250 for the Asus.


----------



## Grizzle

yeh noticed the Asus has went back up quite fancied it although the Archos 101 G9 8gb is currently £240.


----------



## Matt.

The screen's on the Archos are not a patch on the Asus.

The screens are so dull.


----------



## minimadgriff

It would seem in the Android world of tablets there are none that doing every brilliantly. The Samsung was almost there but bad quality let it down, Asus is let down by the screen and who knows what else :lol: 

Taken the Samsung back for a refund so I am back using my laptop now and I definately prefer it to using tablet, yeah the tablet was more convenient and had good battery life but I think thats about it. I don't even think I will bother if a great one comes out, certainly not worth the money they are asking for them imo.


----------



## Matt.

Sorry to hear you couldn't get on with it. At least you have tried. 

Do you think they will come down more at Currys Ben? The Asus that is.


----------



## minimadgriff

If the quality of the Samsung was fine I would of kept it but but for how long I don't know.

The Asus was only discounted down to £300 till the 6th of December, I can't see them knocking the prices back down until the Prime is released.


----------



## Matt.

Do you know when the a Prime is to be released?


----------



## minimadgriff

Conflicting reports on the net, some places say 16th of December others say January.


----------



## Brazo

Matt. said:


> Its gets worse for me. The Asus is back up to £350.
> 
> I only want it for my daughter to watch films on but im definitly not having the Archos.
> 
> I would of paid £250 for the Asus.


Well if thats all its for  maybe something like this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243121

Can a 2 year old work a tablet pc?


----------



## ferted

Matt. said:


> Just checked Currys and there is one in Newark too. Even closer to where I was working!
> 
> Why do people reserve things then change their minds.


I work for Currys at Newark (in the damn big warehouse though not the shop)


----------



## Grizzle

Going to have a look at the Archos 101 G9 tomorrow see what its like and then assuming its fairly decent wait until jan/feb time when they release it with Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## minimadgriff

Well Samsungs response to my email couldn't of shown them to be any less bothered if they tried!


----------



## cleancar

Grizzle said:


> Going to have a look at the Archos 101 G9 tomorrow see what its like and then assuming its fairly decent wait until jan/feb time when they release it with Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich.


i quite liked the G9 version seemed much better than the older 101

I'm still trying to justify spending over £250 on something that i might not like using over my laptop and just to use on a plane or in a hotel.

Might revisit the G9 again, Hmv seem to have the full range on show to play with


----------



## ferted

Don't know if anyone's interested but the Archos Arnova G2 is now £139 reduced from £278 
Saw it on an HMV ad on telly last night and it's now live on their site
Click Here!!


----------



## markbob917

are these that good????? i won an archos 101 and have put it up for sale - not on here yet. but didnt realise they were this good??? maybe i should keep it now :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Mark, how much did you sell for?


----------



## markbob917

ive not sold it yet :lol:


----------



## howie parks

looking at the 7" samsung galaxy tab, about £230 ish on ebay at the mo.. any views?


----------



## minimadgriff

howie parks said:


> looking at the 7" samsung galaxy tab, about £230 ish on ebay at the mo.. any views?


From my experience of Samsungs Q.C don't expect much! Don't expect any decent customer care either!


----------



## howie parks

shame, looking for a 7 inch one - pocket size, not 10".. suggestions?


----------



## bigmcclarron

howie parks said:


> shame, looking for a 7 inch one - pocket size, not 10".. suggestions?


They are giving them away with the TVs at the moment, hence why so many have found their way to eBay, they are ok nothing special, makes my iPhone look incredibly special


----------



## mercury

50 quid off Sony tablets at PC world with the Xmas deals app :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Same sort of this as before except it's only Sony.


----------



## howie parks

Mmmm reading about the new galaxy 7.7 that should be out for crimbo....


----------



## Matt.

Currys/Pc World have took the Asus off their website.


----------



## bigmcclarron

Save £50 on the Sony tablet today on the currys pc world app!


----------



## Matt.

Makes it £299.

Any one got one?


----------



## stevie211

got a sony 32gb tablet here to replace the wifes netbook and its really nice to use


----------



## Matt.

Whats the screen like?


----------



## stevie211

screen is good though isnt a full 10 inches.....uses the bravia bits from the tellys supposedly too and hd vids look good on there.
havent played with many other tablets apart from the ipad and much prefer the sony to that.


----------



## Alzak

anyone got link for app


----------



## Matt.

Called Xmas Deals.


----------

